# تمويل بدون تحويل راتب وان وجد التزام بنكي



## mahaa (25 ديسمبر 2013)

تمويل للموظفين والموظفات والمقيمين و المقيمات بدون تحويل راتب وان وجد التزام بنكي 
للمدنين والشركات ,ارامكو , سابك .....الخ


(( وفق الشريعة الإسلامية )


للاتصال : 0562547237

أو قم بإرسال رسالة على الجوال او التواصل بالواتس أب وسيتم معاودة الاتصال عليك بأسرع وقت مع ذكر بعض المعلومات الأساسية بالرسالة

المدينة
الراتب
الالتزام
جهة العمل
نوع السكن
وجود بطاقة ائتمانية أو مستر كارد

الذمام ,الخبر, الجبيل ,رأس تنوره ,بقيق, الإحساء , القطيف ,سيهات ,أم الساهك ,عنك, الرياض, مكة جده
أيميل :[email protected]


(نرجو مراعاة أوقات الاتصال وبالأوقات المتأخرة يفضل إرسال أيميل على البريد أو رسالة على الجوال أو الو تساب وسيتم الرد عليك بأسرع وقت)


ملاحظة هامة ايضا (مهم بأن يكون الراتب محول لأي بنك ونعتذر عن خدمة الأشخاص الذين يستلمون رواتبهم نقدا والقطاع العسكري)


----------

